# [EoM] Invisibility Query?



## Orryn Emrys (Feb 23, 2003)

I apologize if this has already been addressed at some point and I just missed it....  I'm preparing to begin a new campaign in which I will be using the Elements of Magic, and one of the spells the mage in the party has selected to start off with is 'Invisibility.'

There appears to be a discrepancy, however.  On the chart on page 84, the book states that a 0-level 'Disappear' has a duration of 10 minutes per level, but the description below reads as follows: 'As the 2nd-level invisibility spell, except that it only affects you and lasts for exactly 2 rounds.'  I am inclined to assume that the '2-round' implementation is the one intended by the text... but the 'Invisible Object' entry (1st-level spell) in the chart _also_ reads '10 minutes/level,' while the 2nd-level 'Invisibility' effect provides a duration of only 1 minute per level.

I'm a little confused....  Has this issue been addressed?  Or am I simply misinterpreting something?


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 24, 2003)

the point have been adressed. 
2rounds is the good value


----------

